# Exercise (yours, not your dogs)



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

I knew I would mess this up somehow


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

hmmm...I think it depends on the kind of dog. I've had dogs all my life but I can honestly say I went on more walks in the six months that we had Charlie than in my whole 39 yrs of life.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

ty823 said:


> I knew I would mess this up somehow


ha, I've attempted the poll thing once with no luck.....

If at first you don't succeed....get someone else to do it...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

what kind of options do you want?


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> ha, I've attempted the poll thing once with no luck.....
> 
> If at first you don't succeed....get someone else to do it...


Like Jeremy....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

ok...added a poll. TY823....let me know if you want me to change the choices at all....

BTW....I get more exercise now. I"m kinda lazy, but Carson needs exercise...and I guess I do too!


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Jeremy! Perfect


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh Griff is for sure my exercise inspiration/program. If he doesn't get proper exercise he can be a hellion - so that gets my tush in gear. We walk, weather permitting approximately 2 1/2 miles in the morning at the reservior and 1 mile in the evening after I get my youngest to bed. It gives both my legs AND arms a work out as he's not the perfect walking partner... YET! 

He also gets my oldest, couch potato son out there running around and playing in the yard at least once a day as well - and he's in a better frame of mind for it too!


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

I get about the same, I do quite a lot of sport but can't do as much now, so walking the dogs had made up for it!


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Trying to convince a coworker to get a dog, and one reason I gave him is its a great way to get exercise. 
I would still get some weekend exercise weather I had a dog or not, but with Lucy, I'm outside doing something with her Every night. My weekends almost always involve an full afternoon of hiking somewhere. 

I haven't sat down and watched TV, other then the news, weather, and '24' in about a month.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

More for sure- I have always had dogs, but I would NEVER walk or prob even go outside if I didn't have dogs


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Funny.....no one is getting less exercise....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I get more exercise now. I used to never go outside...at all... lol.

Now I walk everyday with Tucker and play outside with him 

There's still days when we just hang out on the couch and watch TV though :


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't like leaving for work without taking Brooks on a walk....and I can assure you if I didn't have a dog I would NEVER find time to take a walk before work.

Before I had Brooks I would just putter around the yard after work. If I didn't have a dog I wouldn't actually take a walk, though.

So having Brooks has me walking 2-3 miles every day that I wouldnt otherwise do


----------



## jrue1985 (Jun 1, 2007)

Because of my job I already do alot of walking, so sadly my dogs don't get a walk every day. I would say that they walk 5 out of 7 days a week. We go from 1 to 2 miles. But we do other things with them as well. They go down to the mail box with us, I let them out to potty all the time, and they are forever running around the house!! It is just that some days when I get home from work, I am just so physically, mentally and emotionally drained, that I just want to cuddle with them. They are always willing to do that!!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

The dogs didn't create the more exercise the heart atttacks did. LOL

Hooch


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Funny.....no one is getting less exercise....


Except me!

Before Wilson, I was really into kickboxing, turbo jams, yoga, and pilates...none of which are real easy to do with Mr. Velcro underfoot. Don't get me wrong...3 mile walks are nice, but they just don't get the same results as an hour of kicking does, and the fact that I can't get into my shorts this year proves it!


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

i walk mine for approx 6 hours a day without the dogs i wouldnt leave the house some days due to serious mental health issues but i know no matter how i feel i still have to take the dogs out for a walk i yes i do get alot more excercise with having the dogs


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Mine pull soooo bad that I get a great resistance workout in my arms:doh:

I need to get on a regular exercise regimen. I'm not sure it will include Holly and Rosie. Holly finally has calmed down enough to walk her alone....but Rosie whimpers and cries when I walk out the door without her

I really should take advantage of our pool and swim laps....but they whine and cry at the door to get in the pool:bowl:


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Before getting Wiggles I used to play squash, soccer, field hockey, and go running. Unfortunately, I injured myself so that I have shin splints (can't run) and I have tendonitis (can't play squash!). I went to physiotherapy in hopes that it would get me back on my feet but it hasn't been effective.

After getting Wiggles, I'm back to getting exercise (an hour of walking a day) but at a lower intensity and more minutes during the week.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

With four dogs, initially I thought that I now get more exercise and in fact voted that way. Now that I have given it some thought I have to say that I now get less. I used to go to the gym four times a week and do 2-3 hours hard workout. Now we have our dogs, gym time is taken up with them, walking them is hardly hard work. We walk slowly and often stop to watch them play, chat to other dog owners and then we look for a cafe for a coffee and often a bacon sandwich. We arrive home with a full tummy and put our feet up for a hour feeling that we have walked miles and deserve this rest. 

Thank you for bursting my bubble. hehehehehe!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I get way more exercise now than I did before. Between the daily fast paced walks and the trails that we do.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Well, owning a pug, I really don't get much that involves him, lol. I get mine at the gym. Once I have my Golden I'm sure I won't need the gym quite as much.


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

This execise is good for you,,,





 
:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am embarrassed to say my dogs don't have alot to do with it. I take the dogs out to exercise them by throwing the frisbie or dummy. I have alot of health problems and know I need more exercise but it is difficult to say the least. My boys love to walk and hike , I just haven't been up to it the last year.

I saw a T shirt that said "If your dog is fat, YOU need more exercise!" I loved that!


----------

